# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  لماذا يفشل القانون الوضعي في أي بلد إسلامي؟

## أم خطاب

لماذا يفشل القانون الوضعي في أي بلد إسلامي؟

القانون الوضعي في أفضل حالاته هو تعبير عن فكر بشري, وبما أن الفكر البشري ناقص في النهاية, فإنه لا يستطيع أن يحيط بما ينفع الإنسان في كل شيء, وتظل هناك مساحات بين القصور تؤدي إلى نتائج سلبية, وهكذا فإن القانون الوصفي لا يستطيع أن يحقق العدل المنشود ولا الاستقرار بحكم أنه قانون وصفي.

فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك أن أي مجتمع يتكون من شرائح اجتماعية وسياسية وفئوية مختلفة, ومن ثم فإن الذي يهيمن على الأوضاع يضع من القوانين ما يحقق مصالحه على حساب الآخرين. والقانون وضع أصلاً لتنظيم حياة جماعة من البشر, ويحقق لهم الأمن والاستقرار والعدل ويحفظ الحقوق وينظم العلاقات, وهو حاجة بشرية ضرورية ولازمة لأي مجتمع أو دولة أو حتى جماعة بشرية مهما كان حجمها أو اتجاهها.

ويستمد القانون قوته من وجود رادع أو ذراع يتحقق بها, وكذا من طاعة الجماعة له عن اقتناع أو عن خوف من العاقبة.

ومن المقرر أن يراعي واضع القانون ثقافة الأمة التي سوف تحتكم إلى هذا القانون, لأن أدل علامات نجاح القانون هو وجود اقتناع من تلك الأمة بأهمية المحافظة على هذا القانون, أما الاعتماد على العقوبة أو الخوف فقط فهو أمر يفقد القانون الكثير من قوته.
ويصبح من كان قادرًا على تجاوز هذا القانون في حل من ذلك القانون, أي أن القانون في النهاية يجب أن يكون ترجمة لأخلاق وتقاليد وآداب ونظم الجماعة البشرية التي تحتكم إليه, ومن ثم نرى أن القانون الياباني يختلف عن القانون الإنجليزي, والإنجليزي يختلف عن الصيني وهكذا.

ومن البديهي أن الأمة الإسلامية أمة شديدة التميز والاختلاف عن غيرها, ولها حضارة وثقافة نشأت عن الإسلام أصلاً, واستمرت ولا تزال مستمرة في الزمان والمكان بآلاف الصور والأوضاع, سواء إبان الخلافة الإسلامية لمدة 13 قرنًا متصلة أو بعد سقوط الخلافة متمثلة في الوجدان والثقافة والتقاليد والأعراف، ومن البديهي أيضًا أن أي قانون لا يراعي تلك الثقافة لن تكون له فرصة للنجاح ولن يلبي حاجات ومطلب الأمة. فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك أن المسلم يرى أن القانون ما لم يكن مستمدًا من الشريعة الإسلامية فإن ذلك نوع من المعصية الدينية في أقل الأحوال, لأدركنا أن القوانين الوصفية لن تنجح في بلد إسلامي يعيش فيه مسلمون يعرفون أن تطبيق الشريعة واجب.
بل إن مثل هذه القوانين تكون عرضة دائمًا للتخلص منها وعدم احترامها, ومن ثم تفقد دورها الاجتماعي المنوط بها وتؤدي في النهاية إلى الفشل على كل مستوى, وبدلاً من أن يكون القانون طريقًا إلى العدالة والاستقرار وحفظ الحقوق وتنظيم العلاقات, يصبح شيئًا بغيضًا يحاول الناس الالتفاف عليه وعدم تطبيقه, بل ويعتبرون التهرب من تطبيقه نوع من احترام الدين والتقاليد, وتضطر السلطات إلى استخدام أقسى أنواع القسوة لإجبار الناس على احترام القوانين, فيحدث صراع اجتماعي يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة, وفي أقل الأحوال فإن القانون الوصفي يؤدي إلى نوع من انفصام الشخصية الاجتماعية والقانونية للمجتمع.

ومن البديهي أن الأمة الإسلامية أمة شديدة التميز والاختلاف عن غيرها

إن مثل هذه القوانين تكون عرضة دائمًا للتخلص منها وعدم احترامها

             منقول as

----------

